

On the Future of Apple and Google - ghosh
http://stevecheney.com/on-the-future-of-apple-and-google/

======
juliangamble
_But the Watch is where Apple’s chips / hardware / OS vertical integration
will really shine. That’s because with wearables, there is a sort of third
axis beyond performance and power: volume. The Moto 360 is double the volume
of the small Apple Watch, an unpleasant difference and one that almost no one
will stand for at a given price tier when holding the two devices. If
wearables follow fashion, you could make a case for Apple owning this
category. _

Interesting angle.

